# when israel and/or the usa bombs irans nuke facility...



## blu (Aug 19, 2010)

and iran activates/funds/weaponizes all its proxies in iraq, afgh, etc and losts of americans die will it be worth it? will you try to justify it in order to start a war with iran or will you see it as blowback in action?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 19, 2010)

blu said:


> and iran activates/funds/weaponizes all its proxies in iraq, afgh, etc and losts of americans die will it be worth it? will you try to justify it in order to start a war with iran or will you see it as blowback in action?



You seriously think the Obama administration would sanction bombing Iran? Are you terminally stupid?

If Israel attacks them and Iran retaliates against the US, that is an act of WAR. And yes I would support retaliation from us in kind.


----------



## blu (Aug 19, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > and iran activates/funds/weaponizes all its proxies in iraq, afgh, etc and losts of americans die will it be worth it? will you try to justify it in order to start a war with iran or will you see it as blowback in action?
> ...



israel would not act without our blessings and israel doesn't not have the capability to take out the facility alone


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 19, 2010)

blu said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Absolute BULLSHIT. In other words if any one attacks Iran it is the US's fault? Right dumb ass?


----------



## blu (Aug 19, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



did I say "any one" or did I say "israel"? and yes irsael will do nothing without our approval.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2010)

An attack by Israel forces the U.S. hand since the key strategy of Iran is to artificially inflate oil prices via mining, missle boats (exorcets etc) in the Hormuz Strait. Energy security in the Persian Gulf is obviously in the U.S. national security interest. Successful utilization of Iranian revolutionary guard in this manner are heavily dependent on radar technologies which the U.S. woud easily destroy in a matter of days. In the meantime, heavy world wide financial panic would send markets into the abyss in hours not days following an Israeli attack. 

If you need an example of this you need look no further back than a few years ago when their guard ran a dry run speed boat ship mining operation in front of our boats in that strait. There is ZERO doubt that Iran's missile capability is more than capable by sheer numbers alone of inflicting serious damage to that strait. Their detante is based heavily on this anti-ship missile technology and it's ability to ruin world financial markets via panic speculation while simultaneously creating massive casualities on U.S. ships with the additional intent of fermenting anger against jews in the U.S. mainland.  

Further, such a strike if not done in the next few days would most likely create a deadly radiation emergency due to the Bushehr nuclear facilities proximity to that geographic area and the promise that the russians plan to load their fuel into that facility on Saturday as has been long awaited

While IAEA officials and russian engineers won't deter Israel from such an attack, the effects would no doubt be global. An attack on that plant, is an attack on the U.S., is an attack U.S forces in Iraq, is an attack on Syria, Lebanon, Hezbollah, Hamas and so forth. 

It is not a rosey scenario any sane individual would wish for and certainly not worth the cost of 1 American life considering that this scenario would be specifically designed to FORCE the U.S. military to respond in the first place.


----------



## fyrenza (Aug 20, 2010)

blu said:


> and iran activates/funds/weaponizes all its proxies in iraq, afgh, etc and losts of americans die will it be worth it? will you try to justify it in order to start a war with iran or will you see it as blowback in action?



Did you actually go to SCHOOL?

Or did you just learn spelling by phonetics?

Cripes.

TRYING to read what you've (supposedly) written, I'd have to say:

If attacked?

I'll be down with retaliation.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

blu said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Israel should and will act without oour blessings and is entirely capable of taking out Iran, as Israel did at Osirak.

Moses kicks Allah's lame ass.


----------



## fyrenza (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Israel should and will act without our blessings and is entirely capable of taking out Iran, as Israel did at Osirak.
> 
> Moses kicks Allah's lame ass.



Hmmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Moses Parts allah's burning bush" ...

wEnder if they'll make a movie out of _THAT_?


----------



## HinduPatriot (Oct 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Israel should and will act without oour blessings and is entirely capable of taking out Iran, as Israel did at Osirak.
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Oct 27, 2010)

blu said:


> and iran activates/funds/weaponizes all its proxies in iraq, afgh, etc and losts of americans die will it be worth it? will you try to justify it in order to start a war with iran or will you see it as blowback in action?



iran activated Hezbollah 3 years ago....so? was it worth it? 

Iranian force have been inside Afghanistan, we know it, they know it, we know they know we know it..........we have engaged them in at least one firefight INSIDE Iranian territory and a few in afghnaistan....so?


Iran has been and still is fudning terriuorize when ever and where ever it can........so? 


so? what will really change if israel obliterates several of their nuke infrastructural sites? 

They will probably attempt to close the straits of hormuz, problematic at best.........Hezbollah attacks? uhmmmm maybe....they will certainly poke israel with a stick in hopes to get them to initiate hostilities so they appear to be the aggressor in that region....hamas will let fly with a more numerous weekly tally of rockets.....

what else?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 27, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> An attack by Israel forces the U.S. hand since the key strategy of Iran is to artificially inflate oil prices via mining, missle boats (exorcets etc) in the Hormuz Strait. Energy security in the Persian Gulf is obviously in the U.S. national security interest. Successful utilization of Iranian revolutionary guard in this manner are heavily dependent on radar technologies which the U.S. woud easily destroy in a matter of days. In the meantime, heavy world wide financial panic would send markets into the abyss in hours not days following an Israeli attack.
> 
> If you need an example of this you need look no further back than a few years ago when their guard ran a dry run speed boat ship mining operation in front of our boats in that strait. There is ZERO doubt that Iran's missile capability is more than capable by sheer numbers alone of inflicting serious damage to that strait. Their detante is based heavily on this anti-ship missile technology and it's ability to ruin world financial markets via panic speculation while simultaneously creating massive casualities on U.S. ships with the additional intent of fermenting anger against jews in the U.S. mainland.



no not really, it will be brief a little bloody,  but over in a week...






> Further, such a strike if not done in the next few days would most likely create a deadly radiation emergency due to the Bushehr nuclear facilities proximity to that geographic area and the promise that the russians plan to load their fuel into that facility on Saturday as has been long awaited



true (to an extent). 



> While IAEA officials and russian engineers won't deter Israel from such an attack, the effects would no doubt be global. An attack on that plant, is an attack on the U.S., is an attack U.S forces in Iraq, is an attack on Syria, Lebanon, Hezbollah, Hamas and so forth.
> 
> It is not a rosey scenario any sane individual would wish for and certainly not worth the cost of 1 American life considering that this scenario would be specifically designed to FORCE the U.S. military to respond in the first place.



naaaah, global schmoble....they said same after or that is prior to Osirak as well. The alternative is worse, much worse. 


remember, we won't be alone either, because in the end- "the spice must flow"...seriously..think on that.


----------



## HinduPatriot (Oct 28, 2010)

Screw oil prices. Israel should nuke East Jerusalem and nuke Gaza


----------



## daveman (Oct 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


People who hate America tend to blame her for everything.


----------



## daveman (Oct 28, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Screw oil prices. Israel should nuke East Jerusalem and nuke Gaza



Does it worry you that you're so stupid?

It should.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Oct 29, 2010)

blu said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...






You need to read some Israeli history because clearly you havn't a clue as to what they will or won't do.  To answer your question, the US certainly won't attack the Iranians as it not in our best interest to do so.  The Israelis on the other hand also will probably not attack as the world would be against them..     Mossad on the other hand are most certainly trying to infiltrate.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 29, 2010)

blu said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


Israel certainly has acted without our blessing in the past.


----------



## Bonano (Oct 29, 2010)

Iran's going to give a nuke or two to hamas or hezbollah who's going to nuke Israel. Whether their facility is bombed or not, it's probably a decoy anyways.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Iran's going to give a nuke or two to hamas or hezbollah who's going to nuke Israel. Whether their facility is bombed or not, it's probably a decoy anyways.



You figured it all out, eh?  You're so clever


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

Iran kicked the US army's butt TWICE!


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Iran kicked the US army's butt TWICE!



Iran kills its own people.  Muslims are murderers.


----------



## Meister (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Iran kicked the US army's butt TWICE!



Actually, the US kicked its own butt


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Iran kicked the US army's butt TWICE!
> ...



What do you call the executions of americans in a merrucan jails?


----------



## daveman (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuEhhPbAAdA&feature=channel[/ame]
Let's dance to the bomb song, when Iran gives a nuke to al qaeda we can all thank Obama.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Due process, shit-for-brains.

What do you call a third-rate country known primarily for its ham: Canada


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



More americans died last year of gunshots in the US than americans who died in afghanistan and iraq combined.

Due process,


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Many Canadians die of paper cuts because of your shitty healthcare system.


----------



## Bonano (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Where's a link to some proof?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



You need way more than links, bacon boy.  You need education.  *Edited. No Family Attacks.*


----------



## Douger (Oct 31, 2010)

2013/ Be there.


----------



## Douger (Oct 31, 2010)

There is no question the repubnicanTs are in a majority in NOV and again in 2012.
That is the end of The Movie.
I positioned myself NOT to be part of it.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



At least they didn't raise a deluded snake person.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



If you consider being raised by wolves to actually be raised.


----------



## Jos (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> If you consider being raised by wolves to actually be raised.


Good enough for Romulus and Remus, Rome's twin founders. 
Romulus and Remus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bonano (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Even if I was that would be better than being raised a jew.


----------



## Douger (Nov 1, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

Douger said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Nov 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > HinduPatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

westwall said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bonano said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 2, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Screw oil prices. Israel should nuke East Jerusalem and nuke Gaza


----------



## Bonano (Nov 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------

